# Collins Craft boats



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

Who owns a Collins Craft?
My father, my brother and a few freinds built them.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a Collins that I have put through HELL......knocked the motor off on the north end of the river,busted a hole in the side and still going!!!!!!


----------



## smann316 (Aug 2, 2010)

My dad used to have a Collins Craft back in the early 80's. He bought it in Georgetown, SC.


----------



## Rstephens (Dec 23, 2011)

Mobile Craigslist has a Collins Craft for sale. I would just about cut my arm off for the boat! I just got out of the military and have started my new regular job so it is out of my reach but the boat is still in very good shape.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I definately remember them around here. I'm 56 and have seen allot of them in the past.


----------



## Rstephens (Dec 23, 2011)

If you ever get a chance to throw a cast net from the front of a Collins Craft you will not rest until you own one! They are the perfect boat for here in Mobile bay. I had one but it was stolen a few years ago now I am not in position to buy another


----------



## ButtNekid (Oct 3, 2007)

I used to spray gelcoat for Collins Craft. Built Thousands of them.


----------



## Mantarayz22 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Collins Craft*

Happy to read all the good reviews on Collins Craft. I picked one up last night for $50. Score


----------



## oprsd_brthr (Jan 15, 2016)

*1973 Collins*

I recently restored a 73 Collins. Searched for one for many years but no one wanted to part with one. Finally got lucky!


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

oprsd_brthr said:


> I recently restored a 73 Collins. Searched for one for many years but no one wanted to part with one. Finally got lucky!


Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

bassn8ed said:


> My father, my brother and a few freinds built them.



For how long? I went to school with a guy who's dad built them or owned or maybe just worked there. Mr Boughten?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

a restored one


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

warren boughton, Jerry Collins and Ernie Ard started the company. Ernie went on to build Randall craft boats. but they were not nearly as well built as the early Collins Craft. My dad always believed in doing things the right way. I still have his 1984 model. nice rebuild job on that last picture too.


----------



## oprsd_brthr (Jan 15, 2016)

Here's a few. Not No where near all I did to it. just the end results.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

bassn8ed said:


> warren boughton, Jerry Collins and Ernie Ard started the company. Ernie went on to build Randall craft boats. but they were not nearly as well built as the early Collins Craft. My dad always believed in doing things the right way. I still have his 1984 model. nice rebuild job on that last picture too.



I went to school with Warren... Probably Warren Jr. Quite a character. Whatever happened to him


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

I have a question for you guys. My brother just bought a Lee that looks just like " oprsd_brthr"s boat. Is it possible they are of the same mold. Because they are identical to me?? Thanks


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Lee was a local built boat. Not sure where Collins were made at . I thought here. My Dad & His Brother sweared by them . Never had any problems with them & they sold as soon as he wanted them too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Collins and Lee were great boats. My favorite and the one we always seemed to have was a river craft


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks for reply guys. My brother and I were told the hull was glassed in Cantonment and 94 was the year. So maybe it could be the same mold?? He is going to put a yam 4strke 15hp on it and give a test run in the morning. It is 14' 5" hull?? To small a motor??


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Probably rated for 25 or maybe even 35HP. The "Collins shop" was on hwy 97A (I think) just north of cantonment


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I had a Collins Craft in 91. Put a 40 hp Evinrude on it. I was on my way to the pass one day and met an incoming charter boat. I slowed down, but I still hopped the wake. The hull split horizontal to fore and aft at a bulkhead. I barely made Ft. Pickens at near wide open throttle.. I know this isn't typical. Thankfully, I was able to save the rig by stuffing the split with styrofoam huggies. Limped over to Rodn reel and put it on the trailer for the final time.


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

Burnt Drag said:


> I had a Collins Craft in 91. Put a 40 hp Evinrude on it. I was on my way to the pass one day and met an incoming charter boat. I slowed down, but I still hopped the wake. The hull split horizontal to fore and aft at a bulkhead. I barely made Ft. Pickens at near wide open throttle.. I know this isn't typical. Thankfully, I was able to save the rig by stuffing the split with styrofoam huggies. Limped over to Rodn reel and put it on the trailer for the final time.


Wow...that sucked.


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

LOL!! not good. I will definitely relay that story to him. Or wait till summer and get out the gopro and tell to him to lets see what she is made of


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Burnt Drag said:


> I had a Collins Craft in 91. Put a 40 hp Evinrude on it. I was on my way to the pass one day and met an incoming charter boat. I slowed down, but I still hopped the wake. The hull split horizontal to fore and aft at a bulkhead. I barely made Ft. Pickens at near wide open throttle.. I know this isn't typical. Thankfully, I was able to save the rig by stuffing the split with styrofoam huggies. Limped over to Rodn reel and put it on the trailer for the final time.


It is too bad that your beer had to get warm on the ride to Rod and Reel!


----------



## warren-boughton1 (9 mo ago)

I am Warren Boughton Jr., and thought I would share some photos of my 14' Collins Craft that Dad built in 1977, and completely restored in 2022...


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a beautiful little boat, thanks for posting. This thread has been bumping around since 2011, folks love those boats.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I’ve had both Collin craft and Lee. I couldn’t kill that Collin craft . Many fish where killed in that boat.


----------



## warren-boughton1 (9 mo ago)

Thanks for the responses... I was hoping to revive this post and some of the original posters... Dad has a 1973 14' V boat identical to mine that he will have ready to sell in about a month... He stripped it down to the shell.... Has the newer style bow storage, new dry storage, and new live well... Not one piece of wood in the entire boat... Everything is composite including the new transom... If the original Collins Craft lasted 50 years, my 77, and this 73 will last forever... All he lacks is the exterior prep & paint... The interior is complete... I had Billy Calloway build me a later model 25 Johnson w/ electric start to go on it.... If anyone knows of anyone looking for a fine boat, pass the word........

Thanks,

wwb jr.


----------



## Chumbuster (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm just getting around to selling the 14' collins I have...glassed in a new floor with foam underneath and gluvit on the bottom, cut out the back bench for a little more room...looks rough but its been a fun run around river rig.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Going to revive this old post again……… A friend of mine has a 14 foot Colin craft and gave me a ride a Perdido river a week or two ago… cool Lil boat………


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

